# Golden Horseshoe Pen Turners  (Ontario)



## Jim in Oakville

Hi all

I am interested in finding other pen turners interested in starting a group in the Golden Horseshoe region, I am in Halton Region.


----------



## Mack C.

Jim in Oakville said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am interested in finding other pen turners interested in starting a group in the Golden Horseshoe region, I am in Halton Region.


I guess I'm ruled out, I'm in Durham Region.:crying:

How about expanding the borders? Anybody on the east side of TO interested?

I nominate Jim in Oakville for President!

Jim; how about taking this up on Penturners Paradise.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Mack Buddy....

Well we could come up with a name that works best for us all then ...... I was trying to avoid Toronto. LOL

You're VP buddy!!

Let's see if we can get Lou to give us a folder like the other US guys....

I have not been to Penturner's Paradise in a LONG Time...


----------



## TjDean

Hello guy's ,  Im from the Dawson Creek area. Do you know anyone in this part of the country ?


----------



## jkoehler

Do I qualify?
I am from a couple hours north of the Horseshoe?
I second the nominations.


----------



## Mack C.

Tom & Jeff; Go here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37298 There's been a few changes since this thread started. And it seems our Pres. has deserted us.


----------

